# Freenet schlägt zurück!



## Raimund (28 Februar 2004)

Hier nachlesen und eigene Schlüsse daraus ziehen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45099

http://de.geocities.com/dirk_emmerich/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

Freenet sollte sich auch die Frage gefallen lassen, warum ausgerechnet von Werbebannern auf ihrern Sites die Streuung missbräuchlicher Dielaeranwendungen (z. B. Crosskirk-Dialer) erfolgen. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären!
Und was hat in diesem Zusammenhang die Hamburger Firma Orangemedia damit zu tun, deren GF (J. K.) früher einmal für Freenet tätig war und heute z. B. auch den Quizionaer von Norderfiedrichskoog mimt?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2004)

Jetzt schlägt Freenet nicht mehr zurück, sonder rudert ....


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45180



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Website-Sperren: Provider Freenet AG rudert zurück
> [02.03.2004 14:00]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Ziel der Sperrungen wurde auf alle Fälle verfehlt. Hatte die Webseite
> von Dirk Hertfelder von November bis Februar lediglich 50 bis 100 Besucher täglich,
> kamen über das Wochenende 20.000 Seitenaufrufe hinzu.*



Ein Schuss ins eigene Knie  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

http://v4.livegate.net/freenetbesch/home.htm


----------

